# Rifle Steelies



## proulxde (Jun 5, 2008)

Fishing rifle all day tomorrow. This is a question for the "everydayers!". With this warm weather and warmer water temps, where can I expect to find the fish? In holes or runs behind gravel? On the gravel? Deep runs or are they still in the slow deep holes??? Any info would be great. Feel free to PM. I fish the upper waters mostly above Sterling. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes! You will find fish in all of these spots, im not to sure about that specific river but i would start fishing pools behind gravel should start seeing fish on gravel soon if the weather stays this way. Last weekend the TB was 39 degrees and im sure that it warmed up a degree or too since then so that will tell you where the fish will be. I have been seeing alot of fish porpasing(sp?) as well.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fowl pretty much summed it right up. Dark water around gravel would be golden right now. Lots of pre spawners on the way as well, so the resting water will fish too.


----------



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

I fished the rifle today, I was below 55 off of the rifle river trail and kenneth rd access point, suckers, suckers and more suckers, I did see a bunch of trout surfacing I would assume that they were eating the hatch of whatever it was. suckers were every where, did not see one steelie or have a hit from one. I hope you have better luck than I did. Good luck, should be a great day tomorrow.


----------



## John Q. Public (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'm itching to get out on the Rifle as well, gonna give it a week or two for the suckers to clear out. Good luck, and please post a report.

Also, when you guys say pools behind gravel, does that mean pools upstream of gravel or the other way around?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The other way around.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Landed 3 Steelies today drifting spawn on 3 ways and under bobbers.The 2 hens were released and the male kept for the smoker.Had a bunch of hook ups drifting the down stream water below gravel.........Suckers everywhere


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice job there guys. Man I miss that river. Also if you find some fresh white(fanned out) gravel, and no fish, sit low and quiet downsteam, just like your hunting. After awhile, its surprising where a fish might come from to work it some more. I've seen them come from under logs, undercut banks, places you wouldn't think the were hiding, not just the holes. Its a small river, and they can hear and see you coming. Alot of times stealth is the key when many think there are no fish around. Good luck.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> Nice job there guys. Man I miss that river. Also if you find some fresh white(fanned out) gravel, and no fish, sit low and quiet downsteam, just like your hunting. After awhile, its surprising where a fish might come from to work it some more. I've seen them come from under logs, undercut banks, places you wouldn't think the were hiding, not just the holes. Its a small river, and they can hear and see you coming. Alot of times stealth is the key when many think there are no fish around. Good luck.


Isn't it amazing how a 20lb fish can hide in 4" of water? I've seen kings and steelhead come outta nowhere. I've walked right by them.


----------

